# newborn congestion



## ggparker14 (May 10, 2012)

What is the dx code for newborn congestion?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cubbiecatz (May 11, 2012)

What type of congestion?

The first code under congestion is 768.9 for asphyxia, newborn.


----------



## tmlbwells (May 11, 2012)

There is also 770.89 for other respiratory problems after birth if you need something fairly vague.


----------

